

Nezumi: iPhone app to manage your Heroku apps on the go - thibaut_barrere
http://nezumiapp.com

======
jaxn
I use Doppler now. <http://dopplerapp.com>

What is better about Nezumi?

~~~
hopeless
It actually works. Doppler had problems with the new Cedar stack when I was
using it.

~~~
mwhuss
Nezumi 2 fully supports the cedar stack.

------
smickie
Superb. Will it be regularly updated?

One thing I'd add is to the app overview page, add a quick overview of the
processes going on. You have to go pretty deep to look at the number of
workers/dynos.

It runs really smoothly, best heroku UI for the iPhone if you ask me.

~~~
freerobby
I've been using it for almost two years, so yes, it is maintained :)

------
angerman
Looks really nice. But $9.99 is a little pricy. Then again I'm use heroku only
lightly.

~~~
rossbeale
Agreed. I got the app free through a promo code and it's not with $9.99. At
most, $5.

I can see what the developer is doing, targeting a niche market of developers
- but when there are cheaper alternatives I think the price still has to
remain competitive.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
The problem with targeting a niche market of developers is that you have to
overcome the "I could just build this myself" syndrome - whether that's
through pricing, ease-of-use, etc.

~~~
freerobby
If you can build a full-featured Heroku Management app for $10 worth of your
time, then please email me because I want to hire you.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
It's more than just the $10, though.

I'm, admittedly, a miser when it comes to paying for apps - I've only bought a
small few. Consequently, I weigh the decision to drop $10 on an app pretty
heavily.

Beyond that, I have very much a "learner" personality. I've created many an
app just to play around with something new. I've yet to build anything that
interacts with the Heroku API, so creating an app that does so allures me. The
joy of learning and experimenting outweighs what my time is theoretically
worth.

Granted, this is just how I see things. Others probably have very different
valuations of the app vs their time. I agree that my previous argument isn't
really valid from a purely "I'll build it so I don't have to pay for it"
perspective.

------
mwhuss
Here's some promo codes for a lucky few: XWKNW77ANWR9 | LFJ36LPEEPKT |
3H39EJY47TM3

~~~
mikeevans
Any chance for a couple more? :P

~~~
mwhuss
I'll be posting some more throughout the day

------
AznHisoka
Nice, is there one for EngineYard?

------
__abc
LOVE IT!

~~~
__abc
Now, I need something as good as this for New Relic :)

------
zbuc
I just bought it but was disappointed that there isn't an iPad optimized
version. Are there plans to add that? EDIT: oh, yes there are. Please don't
charge a second time ;)

EDIT: Also, "releases" page isn't sorted properly -- <http://d.pr/hA5K>

And the console keeps giving me a disconnection message: <http://d.pr/1vVq>
but I think that might be because it's a Cedar stack app...?

~~~
mwhuss
Releases will be fixed in 2.1 (awaiting app store review right now). Cedar
console is supported. The console basically runs `bundle exec rails console`.
Is the app you're running console on a rails app? If it's not a rails app you
will need to use the run command to run your platform specific console
command.

~~~
zbuc
Ah that explains it, it's a Python app. Would be cool to get into an
interactive Python shell but I'm not sure if Heroku supports that.

~~~
mwhuss
If it's a django app then it will. Just use the run command, see
[http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/django#using_the_django...](http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/django#using_the_django_shell)

